# Firmware para GSM900 para América del Sur - Perú



## parksplit (Abr 2, 2019)

Buen día comunidad, iré directo al grano, mi compañero compró un gsm900 por Ali Express, y le enviaron un GSM900A , nosotros vivimos en Perú y el problema es que no funciona el GSM900A para esta zona de Perú, leyendo me di con la noticia que funciona para países asiáticos si no me equivoco el GSM900A, así que decidí flashear, he viso una pagina que recomiendan para obtener el firmaware adecuado pero piden pago por suscripción.

Probé otros firmwares por la internet pero no me resulto ninguno, es por eso que mi ultimo intento es contar con el apoyo de esta comunidad, si alguien tiene algún firmware para América del Sur o Perú para grabarlo en el GSMO900A, no podemos devolverlo porque ya le grabamos y borramos diferentes firmwares, el original no se si se le pudo hacer un back up pero no lo hicimos, que mal de nuestra parte, agradezco su comprensión.


----------



## capitanp (Abr 2, 2019)

hablas de un gsm900 o un sim900a?


----------



## parksplit (Abr 2, 2019)

ayyyyy , perdón perdón, mi amigo compro un SIM900A pero necesito el firmware para un SIM900 para grabarle al módulo y pueda funcionar en Perú


----------



## capitanp (Abr 2, 2019)

no creo que con solo cambiarle el firmware pase de dual band a quad band, creo que te tendras que conseguir el modelo adecuado


----------



## plarenas (Abr 2, 2019)

estimado mira el tema es complicado ya que el modem que tienes es dual band o sea trabaja en dos frecuencias:

SIM900A Modem is built with Dual Band GSM/GPRS based SIM900A modem from SIMCOM. It works on frequencies 900/ 1800 MHz

ahora bien segun lo que pude averiguar ya que no soy de Peru es que las portadoras tienen las siguientes frecuencias asignadas

*OperadoraFrecuencia*
Movistar1700/2100 Mhz (Banda 4 o AWS) y 700 Mhz (Banda 28)Claro1900 Mhz (Banda 2), 700 Mhz (Banda 28) y 2600 Mhz (Banda 7)*
Entel1700/2100 Mhz (Banda 4 o AWS) y 700 Mhz (Banda 28)
Bitel900 Mhz (Banda 8)

es decir solo con Bitel podrias usar tu modem

ahora el tema no termina hay por lo menos en mi pais los modem tienes que registrarlos en la subsecretaria de telecomunicaciones para que puedan transmitir esto lo hace la operadora cuando importa los telefonos en tu caso tendrias que hacerlo tu mismo o clonar un numero de IMEI ya registrado de algun telefono en desuso 

no te va a servir flashear porque solo tocas el firmware y la frecuencia de trabajo no es modificable


----------



## parksplit (Abr 6, 2019)

mucha gracias por tu tiempo y  contestar, disculpa la demora estuve trabajando, voy a revisar eso del IMEI y postearé que sucedió.


----------



## nelsonr (Jul 29, 2019)

Buen día compañeros, yo compre un gprs shield para Arduino que me trajo sim900 S2-1040S-Z1K18 el cual tiene un frimware 1137B06SIM900M64_ST_ENHANCE, el detalle esta que lo quiero para la aplicación que tengo creada en un pic16f877a, diseñada para que trabaje con este tipo de modulo.
Cuando terminé de armar el circuito con el pic le instale el GPRS que compre nuevo, cuando comencé a interactuar con el modulo por medio de mensajería SMS, me percate que no era preciso, como primera línea de ataque pensé que arme algo mal en mi circuito, ya que el software del pic es el mismo que  he utilizado en otros circuitos que ya he armado y están en plena función.
Al no encontrar nada decidí tomar prestado un GPRS de otro circuito armado en plena función, para descartar que el modulo recién comprado no estuviera dañado.
Al instalarlo me llevo la sorpresa que todos los mandos enviados por sms, funciona de forma correcta como si fuera el aparato de donde saque el GPRS.
Todo esto me trae a indagar que diferencia podría existir entre ambos modem y encontré algo que me llamo la atención.
El Sim900 que si funciona tiene un software diferente 1137B05SIM90064_ST_ENHANCE
Y tiene una  numeración diferente S2-1040S-Z1K0C. (Modem que me genera problemas, S2-1040S-Z1K18 el cual tiene un frimware 1137B06SIM900M64_ST_ENHANCE)
Busque en la internet si esto tiene algún facto que me pueda dar problema, pero la verdad no encontré nada.
Como segundo punto de descarte cree una aplicación en Python en Raspberry p3 y ambos  modelos me funcionan bien (este resultado me dejo descuadernado, ya que pensé que  podría replicar la falla).
Como siguiente punto para tratar de igualar condiciones quiero actualizar el frimware  del módulo S2-1040S-Z1K18 (El que me da problema con el Pic) con la versión 1137B05SIM90064_ST_ENHANCE (Versión instalada en el modem que me trabaja bien con el pic).
Al  trata de actualizar el SIM900 siguen la desgracias, ya que me manda el siguiente error
             err 307 Error during change  baud rate 
                   307 Err Error during loader initialization.
Estor error  lo busque en la red, y la solución que dice es que tengo que  tener configurado el modem a 115200 el puerto a esa misma velocidad y el software de flash.
Todo esto lo realice, incluso dice que debes tener el botón de encendido unos segundo más para que  no  salga ese error y aun así persiste.
Por esta razón le hecho toda la historia, porque  quisiera saber que más tengo que hacer para que esto funciones.
Que diferencias puede 
existir en esto dos modem con diferentes frimware que ambos trabajan bien en un raspberry, pero cuando lo pongo a trabajar con pic se queda el K18?.
Que puedo hacer para instar el software B5 al el modem K18?.
Les agradezco su tiempo invertido de antemano
Saludos
Nelsonr


----------



## Scooter (Jul 29, 2019)

Si el módulo funciona bien en otra plataforma es que el software tampoco va muy fino.


----------



## nelsonr (Jul 29, 2019)

Muchas gracias, voy a mirar que puede ver en el software del Pic. Como podría descartar la configuración del usart del PIC?.
Estoy  usando ccs compiler, Me gustaría hacer una prueba como para descartar el PIC. 

#FUSES WRT_50%                  //Lower half of Program Memory is Write Protected 
#use delay(crystal = 8MHz)
#use rs232(baud=9600, xmit=PIN_C6, rcv=PIN_C7,BITS=8, PARITY=N, stream=COM1) //SIM900 Harware
#use rs232(baud=9600, xmit=PIN_E0, rcv=PIN_B0,BITS=8,PARITY=N, stream=COM2) // WT5001 Software
#ignore_warnings 202


----------



## gozuperu (Ene 11, 2022)

*B*uenas*.
T*engo el mismo problema con el Z1K18, pero este no me agarra la red celular.. solo se queda parpadeando rapido y nunca llega a parpadear lento.. ya le puse una mejor antena y nada :c


----------

